# My Biggest and most important detail.



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

This detail was to be the biggest, most challenging and the most important detail i have ever done so far.

The biggest; in that there was some 45 hours spent on the car

The most challenging; it was pretty dirty and in need of some refurbing work.

Most important; it belongs to my local landlord and landlady and Kronenburg is very important to me.

So here it all starts, on thursday evening i thought i will give the car a wash so its dry for the big start to the following days detail.

3.5 hours to wash a car may seem quite a lot but the wheels were removed and every nook and cranny was adressed.

Heres the car before the washing.

The door shuts were well grimey and caked in grease.










Light coloured interior was to be a challenge










Door cards all scuffed










Just some of the washing equipment










Under the bonnet was bad and took 3 washes with APC and plenty of brushes




























In grained flies



















The side skirts were badly scratched and later would prove to deep to polish out so would need repainting.










The wheels were all kerbed and scratched and were also to be removed and refurbished. Look at the rusty wheel nuts.










Arch liners before being scrubbed and cleaned with tar and glue remover.










Cream interior did not look too bad on first viewing.










Luggage bay shuts were really bad.










Even moss










Another shot showing the dirt on the wheels










Engine after its 3rd wash.










Wheels needed to come off to wash all the brake assembly and wheel arches properly










Before










Once arch was blasted with Apc it was time for some tar and glue remover










After










I think some refurbishment was needed here










Inside of wheels to clean










Wheels with first wash using non acidic wheel cleaner, some potential already.










Whilst car was jacked up i took a look at the underneath of the Aerokit.










Gave it a good wash and went over with tar and glue.










Inside of wheel after just 2 washes only leaving the tar on there.










Lots of fallout on the paintwork










Other side skirt also needing a repaint.










Wheels firstly clayed before a final tar and glue remover treatment to leave them looking as new inside.










At least the insides would not now need repainting.










Dont forget to wash the fuel filler area.










All door reveals needing various brushes to clean.










The door hinges are important to clean on any car but these took at least 3 coats of APC










Rear wheel arch ready for cleaning










After washing with APC and a wipe down with Tar & glue.










Another front strut to clean










And done.










I did not do any of the painting of the brakes at this stage as i wanted to get the car into the workshop and get all the wheels off to be refurbished so i thought i might aswell let them dry over night

The car was then sprayed with a thick mix of snow foam, left to dwell for 8 minutes and blasted down.










A second coat was added then the whole car was washed down with a mitten before being rinsed off and dried with the miracle drier










After being dried it was into the garage for the night, note the spare wheel placed on the car purely for washing and save time tommorow.










Still plenty of fallout and tar to remove.










The following day and onto the interior in natural light as it was a light colour, firstly all the car is wiped down with an interior cleaner and a damp cloth before the big guns come out.
"The Tornador" which proved to be one the best purchases recently especially on such an interior like this.










Drivers seat swicthes before










Pedals needed a quick blast.










With one quick blast of the tornador and some cleaner, flick to the air and they were like brand new.










The tornador was used nearly everywhere on the interior and saved lots of time during the day but also did the most efficient job. All the door rubbers and seat rails were all cleaned with it.










WHO?










Preparing the seat for a quick 50/50 using the Tornador again although it looked pretty clean so i got a bit of a shock.










Nice!










Seat rail before










Sill trim before










Seat rail done










Sill trim after 1 quick blast










Even the spare wheel well was cleaned
Before










After










With the inside of the car all cleaned out it was just left to vac the overmatts, always remember to also vac the underneath



















Interior looking much better



















With the interior all done it was pulled into the workshop and started with the prep for removing the wheels and getting all the lower parts for paintwork.

Rear wheel arch in need of some wet sanding










Skirts all scratched before painting.










All lower part of car is taped up and side skirts, front splitter and rear lower skirt are all prepared for paint, firstly sanded down, some light filler then hi build primer, then white primer.

Front lower split all cracked










And repaired










Lower side skirt in white primer.










Once all white primer is done its time for the white paint to be added with about 3 coats applied using the heat gun in between coats and finally a couple of coats of Clearcoat










No more scratches.










Then its time to get the brakes all sorted.

Satin black and laquer on the calipers to assist with future maintainence.
The brake hubs are first coated with hi build primer and then wheel silver.

Before










And after



















Looks much better










Just the wheel nuts left to do

Before










And after










It was then time to clay the car and it was very rough taking some 3 hours to remove lots of fall out, bearing in mind the car had been washed twice at this stage, look at the colour of the paint during the clay session.










The car was now ready for for the paint correction, all taped and sat on axle stands as Rob a very good friend of mine was outside carrying out a skill of his, refurbishing the wheel rims. Annoyingly as it was one of the biggest transformations of the car, i did not take any pictures of the proceedure but basically he sanded all the wheels with the bigger kerb marks being removed with a dremel, all wheels were then hi build primered, repainted and laquered several times.

Here the car ready for its correction work.










Indicators removed for access










A couple of swirls shots with sunlight



















Swirls under halogens normally difficult to photograph on a white car but due to the severity they were showing pretty well.










Swirls on bonnet dont show very well though as it was just totally dull and needed 5 passes in the end










Swirls to the door.










Swirls to the rear door



















Some readings all showing pretty original paint










And todays choice after some testing was to be Fast cut plus and ultrafina to keep the dust down on a black pad, although during the day i had to swop to fast cut on its own even to the orange pad in places due to the swirls being so hard to remove.



















Swirls removed










Corrected shot










Whilst i was on with the correction Rob had got all the wheels looking great as per usual and wanted to assist some more so he got on with cleaning all the door shuts and the luggage shuts even removing the rubbers for better access










Gutter all cleaned










During correction










Swirls shot under brinkmann torch










And swirls removed.










Now how did that bee get into the light cluster, it was annoying us both so much Rob removed the bulb holder and stuck in the vac.










And gone










Back to the swirl removal.

Swirls in drivers door










Swirls in drivers front wing










Swirls gone under brinkmann torch










Drivers door ready for the 50/50










During the 50/50 correction



















The fast cut plus was not working with ultrafina in places so used neat it created a little dust










Front wing corrected










With all the correction work undertaken it was wheels back on and outside for yet another snow foam session to remove all the dust

All re dried and on with the dressing of the wheel arches, tyres with Pneu and the engine.

Remember this.










Now this



















Once again back inside and a few little jobs like windows inside and out with Swissvax crystal whilst Rob got down to some serious detailing with the Swissvax cleaner fluid paying particular attention to all the edges which had grime in them, (yes the bottom of the bottle was cleaned before placing it on the car)










Then with only the paint left to protect we added a coat of Jetseal 109










Finally a good dust over and a coat of Swissvax "Best of show" was added










The final pics of which i am sure you will agree is quite a transformation especially on a white car

Remember the wheels










And finished



























































































Many thanks to Rob for all his assistance, and the owners of the car for the constant supply of Kronenburg.

And many thanks to all for looking.


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

What you've done there is something else! It's completely changed the car. :thumb:

That tornador looks like a handy bit of kit.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

wow that was epic nice work such a difference


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

great write-up. superb correction


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice turn around Glyn, amzingly good shots of the swirls in white.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nice turn around Glyn, amzingly good shots of the swirls in white.


Cheers mate, i never seem to be able to get them to show well in white but maybe they were just so bad or the lighting was better. Thanks anyway


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

glyn waxmaster said:


> Cheers mate, i never seem to be able to get them to show well in white but maybe they were just so bad or the lighting was better. Thanks anyway


Hence the mention, that's the best (or worst ) i've seen in pictures. Might just have been the perfect sunlight


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent turn around Glyn...top job as usual:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome as Ever Glyn!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

What an absolute pleasure to read - fantastic job!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Superb transformation


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Great turn around.

I have been looking at the Tornado for awhile now. It's good to see a tool in action before purchasing..............:thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

What an excellent work mate. Full service include repaint....wow.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

DPN said:


> Great turn around.
> 
> I have been looking at the Tornado for awhile now. It's good to see a tool in action before purchasing..............:thumb:


well worth it Dave especially on an older or dirtier car.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

very nice mate 

Baz


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent write up and picture series, superb attention to detail, superb :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

the tornador with a propper compressor turns into something even better :d i use it with a 8bar 50L item in my garage, and its "ok". use it with a propper 10bar 225L compressor and its turey awesome 

car looks awesome after  i never knew you worked out the bac of a car either, that must be hard surely?


----------



## Stormchaser (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job there.You had your work cut out on this one:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Truely stunning work as usual Glyn.


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

Brilliant work there, certainly added a lot to the value!


Thats some extra services you can offer your customers!

Well done that man...

Mark


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

:doublesho

Very impressive! That's a step further than just detailing!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Great work for sure; I'm so happy to see others pushing big hours in order to take things to the next level... and your painting abilities add something very special to your line up. :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

top job and report


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome piece of work there :thumb::thumb:

Hope the landlords gave you some good rent rates after that :lol:

Exactly how does the tornador work...looks an impressive piece of kit...that 50/50 of the seat was certainly impressive :doublesho

regards Scott:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great effort mate, and what a transformation well done


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Bl**dy h*ll! :doublesho

The car looks completely different. Awesome job my friend!!! :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stunning, simply stunning...top man...:thumb:


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Excellent attention to detail, and fantastic turnaround, well done!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Amazing transformation there. That car looks completely different!!!!!!*


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Glyn - your work is always top, and it's always a pleasure to read through your write ups. This is no exception!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

The term "Paint Correction" should be used loosely here; perhaps "Vehicle correction" is a better term!
Fantastic bit of work there, great images and write up to boot.

Thanks for the masterclass 

Gary


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> the tornador with a propper compressor turns into something even better :d i use it with a 8bar 50L item in my garage, and its "ok". use it with a propper 10bar 225L compressor and its turey awesome
> 
> car looks awesome after  i never knew you worked out the bac of a car either, that must be hard surely?


Never had a problem with working from the Audi est, she gets everything in, does 60mpg, 100mph and air con and comfy seats. What more could i ask.

Only 225,000miles and going strong


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

What an amazing transformation there! Fantastic!

Have been thinking about the tornador, how much time do you estimate it saved you mate? And do you rate it for effectiveness as well?


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

hhhhmmmm top job, so how many drinks has that earned you? A lifetimes supply?


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

good work there fella! :buffer: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

nice job, an fyi the car sticker, the mighty whites, the one and only, LEEDS UNITED!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Top notch work saab looks even better than showroom:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

is it me or have the pics dissapeared


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

glyn waxmaster said:


> is it me or have the pics dissapeared


It's you ... I can see them ... or maybe I'm the only one? LOL


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Orca said:


> It's you ... I can see them ... or maybe I'm the only one? LOL


Thanks, think its me as i cannot see any pics in other posts


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow mega work!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb, it was in a mess and you have turned it round nicely, well done.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work there Glyn and a top write up too!

Now I wonder...did the landlord pay you in beer tokens or hard cash?!?!?! :lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work indeed!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Great work there Glyn and a top write up too!
> 
> Now I wonder...did the landlord pay you in beer tokens or hard cash?!?!?! :lol:


I really am addicted to the taste of Kronenburg.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks great.

Does the Jetseal work well under wax? Am thinking of getting some for the wheels mainly but if it works well under BOS and other waxes may use it as my winter protection.

Also when you paint the calipers do you take the brake pads out and was it done from a spray can or brushed on as I'm tempted to do mine but not too sure where to start?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work and write up :thumb:


----------



## Andy325 (Aug 14, 2008)

There really are some talented people on here. to a large majority washing a car is chucking soap on and going at it with the old sponge on a Sunday afternoon but that is some serious graft and you basically gave them back what looks like a brand new car. loving this site, from the person with a jetwash and some autoglym right up to the big boys and the full on paint correction and refurbs i enjoy reading all posts!


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

Top work mate, great transformation.


----------



## ayrtonsenna (Jun 7, 2007)

stunning turnaround


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Great job. 
Really enjoyed reading about the work you did:thumb:


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Stunning What a turn arround


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow- Great work. Should secure you a good supply of Kronenburg I'd imagine now :lol:

I've been tempted to get one of those Tonadors for a while now, but not sure I can fit it in the van along with everything else I've got crammed in there atm. Having said that, seeing the results you get, I may need to chuck a few things out to make room :lol:

What air compressor do you use with it? And products out of interest?

Thanks


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

cracking job


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks an amazing turnaround, especially with the attention to detail, wheels AND paint repairs :thumb:

looks superb in the final pics, and as siad already, impressive photography of the white swirls


----------



## TiggerDW (Jun 1, 2008)

What paint brands did you use for the capliers, I'll be doing mine soon?

Excellent detail:doublesho


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

great results love your details! ever thought about painting the outer edge of the disk as they often look uncared for ?!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

The Saab looks supurb Now what a great turnaround


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great work mate! Love the work of the tornado gun, but IMO its a little expensive

Simon


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

mattyb95 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Does the Jetseal work well under wax? Am thinking of getting some for the wheels mainly but if it works well under BOS and other waxes may use it as my winter protection.
> 
> Also when you paint the calipers do you take the brake pads out and was it done from a spray can or brushed on as I'm tempted to do mine but not too sure where to start?


I have been known to remove the pads in the past but normally just mask them up, just remember if you remove the pads to pump the pedal before you launch the car out of the garage.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Rich H said:


> Wow- Great work. Should secure you a good supply of Kronenburg I'd imagine now :lol:
> 
> I've been tempted to get one of those Tonadors for a while now, but not sure I can fit it in the van along with everything else I've got crammed in there atm. Having said that, seeing the results you get, I may need to chuck a few things out to make room :lol:
> 
> ...


The compressor is a simple 1.5 pro user from Costco and runs it great.
The product i use with it came with it and is a specific Tornador interior cleaner from Autosmart and works great. I have done 4 cars now and the tank under the gun is still above half so a litre should last ages


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

TiggerDW said:


> What paint brands did you use for the capliers, I'll be doing mine soon?
> 
> Excellent detail:doublesho


The satin black and alloy wheel silver are from Autosmart, i use other colours chosen by me from Halfruads but thr hi build primer and laquer is from Car care


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Glyn, another job well done but I imagine the pressure was on from your local


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Amazing job there, such a great read mate, excellent :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

glyn waxmaster said:


> The compressor is a simple 1.5 pro user from Costco and runs it great.
> The product i use with it came with it and is a specific Tornador interior cleaner from Autosmart and works great. I have done 4 cars now and the tank under the gun is still above half so a litre should last ages


Thanks shall look into that compressor. My AS rep has been trying to talk me into a tornador for a while lol. May take him by suprise and snap one up lol.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Glyn that is truely awesome! Superb effort all round, Mark, love your sig, loving the bentley rims!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Fab work there.:thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic work and a great write-up :thumb:

Thanks very much for sharing!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Mnay thanks for the kind words guys. I was detailing an Audi yesterday right about 10 foot away from the Saab and a flock of geese flew over and crapped on the Audi and my car but left the Saab alone "what a stroke of luck"


----------



## Isoproturon (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice work, the wife has just swapped the other A4 for one of these with only 34K on the clock - it will no doubt be getting the Glyn treatment before winter


----------



## hy-standard (May 9, 2008)

Fantastic, looks like it's just come off the showroom floor. I hope they appreaciated that much effort.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Really nice work.

:thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

that's the fookin **** right there! awesome work...


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

hy-standard said:


> Fantastic, looks like it's just come off the showroom floor. I hope they appreaciated that much effort.


oh yes although there may be a new scratch to sort tommorow, i will keep you informed


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Wow what an amazing job.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very very nice job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Absolutely speechless, you dragged it screaming from the knackers yard back into the showroom. Excellent job!!!!


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow. That is a great correction. Are you sure its the same car? Looks new.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Cheers guys, went in today and its looking like it needs a good wash already but its travelling down south tommorows so will be giving it a good wash next week when i get back from Spa for the grand prix and it will get another coat of wax too.


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Top quality result - Owner must be very pleased with the transformation you've achieved with what looked like a fairly unloved car to stunning white saab.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

really enjoyed reading this, its well lush now!


----------



## Yeungster (May 9, 2007)

Do all the other detailers do bodywork repairs too??? You have excelled my expectations by repairing and spraying too. Tob job!


----------



## avanzato (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice write up, I have a white car that needs some work doing to it to get it how I want it and I found this post very helpful!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I know this is old...and I'm sorry for resurrecting it

But I think it deserves another look, especially for anyone that might have missed it the first time round.

A brilliant job!

A PROPER detail.

A Detailers detail!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

what a job that was! Excellent write up, really enjoyed reading that and seeing it transform from something so bad to such a clean, tidy well detailed machine.


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow! GREAT WORK!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

i know your secret: your got a new car  perfect job, think that says it all!
really really nice, enjoyed reading


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Excellent write up and transformation there:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## PAUL-AW (Nov 3, 2008)

GREAT DETAIL Glyn ..... so are the BEERS on you..?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

That was one of the longest correction details i have seen. But it was worth every minute. Fantastic correction work and finish. You would think it was a new car now. But its probably better than it was when new. Great write up and detail. Fantastic work and superb car now. Keep up the great work and look forward to your next detailing job. Top class.:thumb:


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!! FANTASTIC JOB :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

good job - the tornador looks like a good labour saving device.


----------



## kevj81 (Jan 7, 2008)

excellent transformation there mate!!!!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Glad to see this thread resurected as i did another Saab this week although just as important as it was the Mother inlaws but not as involving.
Thanks for all the great comments, the car has since had another coat of wax a few washes.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

WX51 TXR said:


> Great work for sure; I'm so happy to see others pushing big hours in order to take things to the next level... and your painting abilities add something very special to your line up. :thumb:


Me too.....starting to wonder how a full interior/exterior detail can be done in a day, our cars are normally dropped off the afternoon before to allow for preperation to be done then the following day the polishing/cleaning starts :thumb:

Cracking job Glyn especially on white :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Me too.....starting to wonder how a full interior/exterior detail can be done in a day, our cars are normally dropped off the afternoon before to allow for preperation to be done then the following day the polishing/cleaning starts :thumb:
> 
> Cracking job Glyn especially on white :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


Easy work honestly and dont rip the ass out the client, fecking about on phones etc etc takes up loads of time head down get on with it.

Dave says your a bit of a slacker lmao


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

that must have been a 2hr write up on top of the detail.....great work and great write up, its write ups like this that helps others, especially new starters...thanks


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

20RSport said:


> that must have been a 2hr write up on top of the detail.....great work and great write up, its write ups like this that helps others, especially new starters...thanks


Much appreciated, the write up did take quite a while and when you see the comments it makes it all worth while


----------



## AndyMc (Sep 12, 2008)

That's amazing man, you mad!


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

First class job and brilliant write up.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Absolutely great job :wall::wall:


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats was a great read. what a job! the wheels look like new again! amazing work!


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Superb work glyn you come highly recomended on here


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

dps1973 said:


> Superb work glyn you come highly recomended on here


Many thanks, this thread keep rising again and with doing my own Saab this past 40+ hours its keep reminding me.


----------



## benh_leics (Aug 25, 2008)

absolutely brilliant job mate
time consuming but certainly high on customer satisfaction

well done


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice job!


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

That's an incredible job!! Its like a new car!! :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Inspiring! :thumb:

I have a bee in my rear light cluster too, You've prompted me to get it "sucked out" over the christmas holidays.


----------



## kennyng (Sep 8, 2007)

superb detailing job. Somemore DIY repainting


----------



## spacedoutracer (Aug 3, 2008)

great job there, well done:thumb:


----------



## Paintwerks (Dec 19, 2008)

Excellent work! That's quite a change you've made. What was the response of the owner?

If I might ask, approximately how much would a detail of this magnitude cost a customer, and how much did the paint repairs cost?

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW what a work of art and nice to see if on a ordinary kind of car.

Excellent work.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

thats my friend was immense!

:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Many thanks yet again guys


----------



## G2HMY (Jan 3, 2009)

What a difference!! Great job!


----------

